# Shark Fishing Sunday Night (Fort Morgan)



## tofer (Oct 7, 2009)

Got an evening to wet a couple of lines, will be getting off at 4 and probably make it down there about sunset. Let me know if anyone wants to tag along. Better to have a little company. Let me know you want to join me. Will probably fish til around 11 or so. Would love to put out some big baits/gear if anyone would like to help out with yakking baits. 
Chris


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I'd bring a yak and my shark setups but I have to work Sunday night. Good luck though.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

I'd bring my yak and heavy setup but I am not going to be paddling any baits out in the dark in this;

Sunday Night
East winds 20 to 25 knots. Seas 3 to 5 feet. Bays and coastal waterways rough


----------



## tofer (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks Chris, give me a holler if you go sometime or want to come. 
You may be right about that weather sniper , ill see how it ends up, but I might try next tuesday night too. Didnt see it was going to be that rough but ill lob some bait out.


----------



## mullet slayer (Aug 5, 2009)

sniperpeeps said:


> I'd bring my yak and heavy setup but I am not going to be paddling any baits out in the dark in this;
> 
> Sunday Night
> East winds 20 to 25 knots. Seas 3 to 5 feet. Bays and coastal waterways rough


I hear yah, we need to Jerry-rig one of those encapsulated PVC pipe/trolling motors like the New Zealand fishing torpedoes... they prop the rig on a fiberglass pole with velcro and yank it off..then drag the motor to shore at an angle.


----------

